# Gennaker Furler vs. Sock/Snuffer



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

using ATN sock/snuffer with ca. 100 square metre gennaker on 37 foot boat with removable ca. 2 ft bowsprit, which works ok, but considering going to a removable furler. 

Any opinions regarding endless line Gennaker furler (eg. Facnor, Harken, Bamar, CDI) vs snuffer/sock?

The only sailmaker i spoke with (UK sails in Sidney, BC) tells me wont work because the luff may be too long and these furlers only work with Code sails, but the manufacturers' literature does not seem to support this, nor does, eg, Practical Sailor review of March 2008, and the sailmaker did not seem all that well informed.

comments?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## sapster77 (Nov 5, 2009)

How about crusader sails "magic furl". That can be used on Gennakers as well with only a small change to your sail.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

A well made A-spinnaker, etc, one that was made by actually measuring the boats dimensions especially with the 'rig in place and properly raked' - actual mast rake & forestay length - will have its luff 'maximized' to exactly fit those dimensions. The goal is to have the MAXIMUM luff length, yet being able to have that luff 'taught' when sailing above a beam reach. If your sailmaker KNOWS that this is a maximum luff length sail, then the dimensions from the space that the furler swivels/drums etc. (and/or any 'chutescoop gear dimensions) takes up will increase the total distance between the tack and the head connection. 
This scenario will result with luff length + furling gear dimension LARGER than the distance between the head and tack connections with the result that the luff cannot be pulled tight enough - something needed when sailing 'above a beam reach' on many gennakers and similarly shaped sails. 

Such a sail can have its luff length shortened but resulting in the lower luff and foot panels no longer aligned to carry the maximum stress from high windloading - thus weakening the sails ability to carry its designed load in the higher wind ranges; can be a problem when above a beam reach. 

Especially if the ripstop in the sail has become 'soft' due to lots of hard use it can become quite difficult to work with when resewing/recutting etc. Since time is money, such can greatly increase the cost of the alteration. 

hope this helps.


----------



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

I was also under the impression that if the luff wasn't built to be under this tension, it may need to be reinforced.


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

I was on the west coast a couple of weeks ago sailing Puget Sound and doing the Swiftsure.
I was sailing Puget Sound on a 38' Catalina. The guy who owns it is a member of Sidney North Saanich Yacht Club in Tseume Harbour (sp). About half a dozen of his neigbours in the yacht club have changed from sock to "code zero" furler and swear by them. They all have furlers by "Rollgen":
http://www.rollgen.com/index_e.htm
Very easy to single hand; uses your existing asymetric; dealer in Vancouver who comes to you to fit the furler.
I saw a couple mounted while I was there and they look like good quality kit!
sam


----------



## Mark F (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an asymmetrical furler on my Ericson 27. I recommend it. Socks are great but furling from the cockpit is really nice. The other benefit is once you set it up prior to sailing you have your asymmetrical ready to deploy at any time. The Bamar's look very well made (mine is a Frankenstein home brew). I tried to help a friend install a CDI spinnaker furler on his Catalina 30 and it did not work. CDI was good about accepting the return.


----------



## Mark F (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi ArgleBargle,

If your are still thinking about the asymmetrical furler there is one for sale here; Bamar RollGen Furling System

No connection but looks like a great price.


----------

